# Peace Part 2



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Ok. I'm going crazy looking forward to this debate. What is the definition of PEACE> I've been thinking about this for a few weeks and for the life of me can't conceptualise it in a full way.

My contribution to the debate, ie. my angle is that peace is a state of mind. You only know it when you have it.

??


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

Hmmm tougth question

I spose it means a lot of different things to different people, for me it would mean being complety happy with where I am at life , where im going and how I go about my life, being respectful towards others and generally not letting things get on top of you, having a clear head.

It can mean a lot of things :lol:


----------



## christodenisto2 (Oct 13, 2007)

I mean, when I am thinking nothing at all, just being an awareness but not thinking anything, am I at peace then?

Or does peace require more than that?


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Peace isn't only a mental state, as it is also used a lot in politics ie. peace between men. (Unless you consider it a quality of the collcective mentality).

If two people have secure mental peace I suppose they would inter-act that peace more easily.

There are people who seem really happy with their selves and their social lives would aren't in it for peace. Peace is, to me, different and separate from the "abrasion of life".

But the abrasion of life is always going to be there, so I wonder how peace an be found in the midst of it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2007)

Peace is down to the eye/mind of the beholder, and their mind?s alters with time/change and so does their opinions. Peace can not be defined by one, because all have intermittently thoughts on many matters at hand; one of these other matters which comes to mind is ?perfection?. A perfect world wouldn?t be perfect.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

The more I think about it, the stranger peace seems as a goal. Hard to acheive at any rate, and in opposition to the general way of the world.


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

Peace IMO is simply being happy with who you are, being confident with yourself. More importantly, being true to yourself.

The more you try and find peace the more distant it becomes. The more information we are given, the more conflict it creates.
Let peace find you.

BB


----------



## Crystal (Dec 13, 2006)

Hello Cameron

Are you happy with who you are yet, are you being true to yourself?

"Let peace find you" True, but you need to tell it where to look :wink:


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Its a tough call Rozanne and sadly I don't have an answer.

Why can't we all just get along? Where's the love? :?


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2007)

I think peace is found in between all extremes especially extremes of action and non action spiritual and non spiritual......

I rather liked black boxes answer-"Peace IMO is simply being happy with who you are, being confident with yourself. More importantly, being true to yourself"
I think if you can extend that *humble* [it was a great answer] opinion out into your conduct with others then you may have peace.

In a hippys opinion peace would be sitting back chilling out letting it all be toting on a joint but this is rather naive and careless.
I think if you can make peace with yourself, make friends with your fears and imperfections, be accepting and most important as black box said -being true to oneself, then thats peaceful. If you can then extend that into your interactions with others that's really peace. Peace isn't necessarily passiveness,there is peace in action. Peace in action creates harmony.
Peace involves a very important aspect of surrender, of letting go. To me this involves letting go of mundane concerns and unfulfilling desires and seeing the bigger picture of it all and then acting in harmony with that.

Much peace
Spirit.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

I feel good reading that....peace in action is harmony. It is possible, I tell myself, daily. It helps to know some people in my life have relative equanimity with being who they are. So, I try to accept my of myself, although there is a nagging fear that once I've accepted everything I am, good and bad, there will be more negative than good. Of course it would be transformed somewhat with love, but it is still hard to feel that, the best part of my life, I've been convincing myself I'm better, in real terms, than what I am.


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Just realise that there is no good or bad, better or worse. Everything you've done, everything that has happened to you - its just an experience that you have learned and grown from.

Sorry, I'm such a hypocrite. I really do believe that yet I don't practice it in my life :roll:


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2007)

This is weird. :shock:

Don't laugh. Just got back from a very long 2 day drive. Terrible cold, but had the best Chinese food last night. Steamed tofu and broccoli, etc. Steamed everything. I can't taste anything, and it still tasted amazing.

My fortune cookie said something like "Peace is respect for all others, peace of mind is respect for one's self."

Fortune cookies scare me.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2007)

.


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

Crystal said:


> Hello Cameron
> 
> Are you happy with who you are yet, are you being true to yourself?
> 
> "Let peace find you" True, but you need to tell it where to look :wink:


Firstly my name is not Cameron.

Is anyone 100% happy with who they are?

"tell it where to look" ??????????where might that be?

No offence, but it seems a little cryptic for mine.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Peace takes time effort and work.


----------



## sunyata samsara (Feb 18, 2011)

Rozanne said:


> Peace takes time effort and work.


this

Peace to me feels like love. I get there by meditating on love which is the best meditation ive come across.


----------

